# Reheating an already smoked turkey



## ryan in louisville

I have been asked to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.  I live in Kentucky, the turkey will be consumed in Ohio, and I am not able to move the smoker to Ohio.

My plan is to smoke the turkey to 140deg (the temp where no more smoke is absorbed) on the Saturday or Sunday before turkey day, cool it down, and refrigerate until Thursday.  My question is, will it be dry by doing this since turkey is not known for its moisture?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl

This is a great question for ChefJimmy. I bet he will be along shortly to help you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Ryan, what you have planned is a "Potential"for Bacteria and maybe food poisoning. I would suggest you Take it to 165*f (in the Thighs thickest part without touchin the bone) , then when you are ready to warm it, you will only have to place it in a a slow Oven @ 200*f for 1.5hrs.,irt will be tender and juicy in the Breast and the Dark meat..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. IMHO...

have fun and....


----------



## mballi3011

I would use a steamer pot. I have 2 that I use for re-heating many many things. It really makes the meat moist and very yummie too.


----------



## eman

BTW, No meat quits absorbing smoke at 140 degrees. as long as you are smoking it will absorb smoke flavor.

 The only way to stop smoke absorbtion is to remove it from the smoke either take it out the smoker or wrap w/ foil.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ryan...As Stan (Smokin Bada$$) already said...140*F is the MINUMUM Safe Temp and since it is difficult to get every Nook and Cranny there...Go to Fully Cooked...165*F...Now for re-heat...The easiest way to go, after all you want to Party Too, is to Remove and Slice all the Meat and Store in a bag for transport...ON ICE!!!...to the event. Use the Bones with Onions, Carrots, Celery, Herbs and Spices to make a flavorful Broth... Day of, Pan the bird and either add the Broth you made, 1/3 of the way up, then cover in foil and into a 300*F oven and re-heat to a IT of 165*F...OR...Same Deal but COVER IT IN THE DELICIOUS GRAVY you made from the Broth you made earlier in this process...Again heat to 165*F...Restaurants  have  done this to feed the Hoards for many years...Have Fun and don't forget the Qview...JJ


----------



## scarbelly

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Ryan...As Stan (Smokin Bada$$) already said...140*F is the MINUMUM Safe Temp and since it is difficult to get every Nook and Cranny there...Go to Fully Cooked...165*F...Now for re-heat...The easiest way to go, after all you want to Party Too, is to Remove and Slice all the Meat and Store in a bag for transport...ON ICE!!!...to the event. Use the Bones with Onions, Carrots, Celery, Herbs and Spices to make a flavorful Broth... Day of, Pan the bird and either add the Broth you made, 1/3 of the way up, then cover in foil and into a 300*F oven and re-heat to a IT of 165*F...OR...Same Deal but COVER IT IN THE DELICIOUS GRAVY you made from the Broth you made earlier in this process...Again heat to 165*F...Restaurants  have  done this to feed the Hoards for many years...Have Fun and don't forget the Qview...JJ




This is sound advice. I would opt for the gravy if it were me


----------



## ryan in louisville

Thanks everyone for the replies.

*Chef JimmyJ*   I like the idea of a gravy.

Here are my thoughts now:

1-Smoke to 165

2-Cool on ice in cooler

3-Refrigerate until Wednesday (Day we will drive to Ohio)

4-Transport on ice in cooler to Ohio

5-Cut meat off bones, keep chilled while making broth

6-Add broth to meat, 1/3 way up and reheat in oven for a couple of hours

7-Make gravy from remaining broth

8-Eat

Please critique if I am doing something wrong or flat out stupid.

One more....   What would be the best thing to put the bird inside of after smoking?  A ziploc won't work, and I hate idea of foil, but can't think of anything else.

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> *Chef JimmyJ*   I like the idea of a gravy.
> 
> Here are my thoughts now:
> 
> 1-Smoke to 165
> 
> 2-Cool on ice in cooler
> 
> 3-Refrigerate until Wednesday (Day we will drive to Ohio)
> 
> 4-Transport on ice in cooler to Ohio
> 
> 5-Cut meat off bones, keep chilled while making broth
> 
> 6-Add broth to meat, 1/3 way up and reheat in oven for a couple of hours
> 
> 7-Make gravy from remaining broth
> 
> 8-Eat
> 
> Please critique if I am doing something wrong or flat out stupid.
> 
> One more....   What would be the best thing to put the bird inside of after smoking?  A ziploc won't work, and I hate idea of foil, but can't think of anything else.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, You will find it much easier to Carve and get all the meat off a Warm Bird. The Bagged Meat takes up less space in the Transport Cooler too...AND ...You get the Bones to make a Killer Broth!

If you want to Re-heat and hold the meat for "a couple of hours" Start at the higher temp until the meat hits 165*F then turn down the oven to LOW (150*F) if you go 300*F the whole time you will take the foil off and find meat that has Fallen Apart and DRY even though it was in liquid the whole time...PM if you want a deeper explanation about how this happens.

Just my opinion but I would re-heat IN gravy...that way you have less work and mess, Day Of the Party...I gave both option just in case you have a time constraint at Home...

Good Luck...JJ


----------

